# dreamweaver



## charliekim (Jun 1, 2002)

hey guys, when i keep trying to change or delete a table or cell, dreamweaver keeps telling me i encountered a fatal error. could the program be virused???

should i try reinstalling dreamweaver?

thanks


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Anything's possible, but I doubt any of the DM files are infected by a virus. One or more of them could be corupted. One of your system files may be corupted or infected also.

You could have spyware on your computer also.

So check for spyware, check for viruses, and reinstall dreamweaver.


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

hi charliekim....

post the code and highlight which table (or cell) you are trying to delete.

I'll launch my version of DW and test the code to see if anything happens when I try to delete it (I assume that you are trying to delete it while in Design view, right?).

By the way.... did you try just deleting the table from within code view???
(WYSIWYG  yeesh  )


----------



## charliekim (Jun 1, 2002)

*Reverend Stuart Clark, 
Senior Pastor - Manhasset Reformed Church of America [RCA] * ​
Rev. Clark is currently completing 
his first book, "Staying Clean on the Way to the Top" 
featuring interviews with leaders such as Richard DeVos (Amway), 
Truett Cathy (ChickFilA), Dave Moore (24/7 RealMedia), and Vic Bloede 
(Chair, Benton & Bowles). Along with obtaining a Masters of 
Divinity, Rev. Clark's business and ministry career includes starting 
or managing 17 business enterprises, planting a church in Mobile, 
Alabama and finally coming to Manhasset, LI as the Senior Pastor 
of the Manhasset Reformed Church of America. He is a US Army combat 
veteran where he fought in Vietnam receiving two Air Medals, the 
Bronze Star, the Combat Infantry Badge and "a bunch of other 
lettuce that came with the job." He is married 31 years, a 
father and a very proud granddad.


*David J. Moore, Chairman 
and CEO - 24/7 RealMedia* ​
David Moore is a respected leader in the online advertising industry, 
possessing over 20 years' experience in new media property development. 
Mr. Moore has guided 24/7 RealMedia through a global expansion, including 
17 offices in eight countries, and serves as a Board member of the 
Internet Advertising Bureau.


*John Catalano, VP/GSM 
Business Development, Fox Stations* ​
John is also Chairman of the Pelham Civics, head of a Men's Prayer 
Group at St. Catharine's Church, Pelham, NY, and a Eucharistic Minister. 
Mr. Catalano's distinguished career spans approximately three decades 
in the broadcast media industry which includes USA NETWORKS, MTV 
NETWORKS and NBC - STATIONS DIVISION.

*Pamela Gee 
is a Program Director for the AXA Foundation*, the philanthropic 
arm of AXA Financial, a worldwide leader in financial protection 
and wealth management. In that capacity, Ms. Gee manages several 
program areas under AXA Achievement - AXA's initiative to provide 
youth with the advice and access necessary to succeed in college 
and beyond. Prior to her work at AXA, Pamela founded The Gee Group 
(TGG), a public relations firm specializing in community outreach 
and economic development in the ethnic and mainstream markets. As 
Managing Director, Ms. Gee provided marketing, media relations and 
strategic planning expertise to a diverse clientele. From 1994-1997, 
Ms. Gee served as Vice President for the Asian American Business 
Development Center, a community development agency that provides 
business consulting and technical assistance to Asian business owners 
in the areas of capital financing, marketing, management and minority-certification. 
Prior to that, Ms. Gee began her career as a pension consultant 
for TIAA-CREF from 1991-1994.

Outside of her professional 
interests, Pamela has dedicated much of her time and resources to 
involvement with socially relevant and community-based organizations. 
Ms. Gee currently serves in leadership positions in her church community, 
social service organizations and youth organizations, including 
her church, New Life Fellowship, where she has organized community 
outreach efforts and developed its public relations and advertising 
profile; Board member at St. Margaret's House, an independent living 
facility for the elderly and disabled; and with Prep for Prep, an 
academic achievement program for gifted minority children who lack 
access to educational opportunities.

Ms. Gee graduated cum laude 
from the University of Pennsylvania in May 1991 with a B.A. in East 
Asian Studies and History. Pamela enjoys international travel and 
gourmet cooking.


*Jose Zeilstra - Vice President, Global Finance, 
J.P. Morgan Chase * ​
As VP, Global Finance, Ms. Zeilstra has been working with leaders 
to implement large-scale change initiatives -presently transforming 
the finance organization to be more global and client-focused. She 
has also held other roles within JP Morgan, including Vice President 
of Quality and Vice President of Global Leadership Development.

Prior to joining J.P. Morgan, 
Jose was a strategy consultant with PricewaterhouseCoopers for ten 
years, working with such organizations as Bank of America, Sony 
Pictures Entertainment, Delta Air Lines, Amoco Canada, NASD, Peoples 
Bank of China, Industrial Bank of Japan, and the Ministry of Finance 
in Indonesia. She has extensive global experience as she lived and 
worked in China, Indonesia, Canada, France, The Netherlands, and 
across the U.S. In 1992, she co-authored a business book on doing 
business in Mexico for business leaders in the public and private 
sector. Recently featured in Fortune Magazine's cover story entitled 
'God and Business', Jose often speaks to business leaders on how 
they can integrate their faith and work - she has lead a [email protected] 
study on Wall Street and is part of several ministries focused on 
finding God in the business and political realms. She holds a B.A. 
in Sociology and a Masters in Business Administration. Jose Zeilstra 
lives in New York City with her husband, David Kidder, and their 
yellow Lab, Bella.


*Herb Schiller, President, Foremost Manufacturing 
Company * ​
Mr. Schiller is the owner and President of a third generation family 
business that manufactures custom fabrication of lighting reflectors 
for the lighting industry in Union, New Jersey. He holds a Bachelor 
of Science in Chemical Engineering and an MBA from Columbia University. 
Herb has been a Young Life Sponsor for 10 years (mentor program for 
high school aged boys), teaches Sunday School and is involved in the 
Pastoral Care ministry at his church. He is a happily married father 
of two beautiful teenage daughters.


*Nicholas De Marco, CEO & Founder, Keystone 
Holdings LLC * ​
Mr. DeMarco's distinguished track record as an executive in the fashion 
industry includes directing Pierre Cardin's USA Operations from 1978-1990. 
In this capacity, Mr. De Marco coordinated over 50 products including 
 men, women and children's apparel and accessories. Mr. De Marco is 
credited with increasing sales over 160% and strengthening the Pierre 
Cardin brand. Subsequent to his success at Cardin, he assumed the 
role of President and C.E.O. of Halston, LLC. In 2000 Mr. De Marco 
helped launched Keystone Holdings LLC ,an apparel investing company. 
The firm's first acquisition was Hartstrings, an upper-end children's 
apparel company. Mr. De Marco is actively involved in the community, 
serving on the Board of The Bowery Mission, NYC's most successful 
homeless shelter and rehabilitation facility.

*Anthony DiMaio, Coordinator of BOLD & IPO Ministries*, 
Community Coach, Small Group Leader and Head of Marketplace Ministries 
for New Life Fellowship, Queens, New York, is a former business owner 
of a financial services PR firm that serviced NASDAQ, AMEX and international 
companies for 12 years. He has been a Christian for 24 years and happily 
married to his lovely wife Carol for 12.


*Pastor Pete Scazzero, Senior Pastor of New 
Life Fellowship, Elmhurst, Queens, New York * ​
Pete Scazzero has received widespread recognition for building an 
interracial and international church with currently more than 55 nations 
represented in America's most ethnically diverse neighborhood. In 
1987, Pete and Geri Scazzero founded New Life Fellowship, a flagship 
congregation for an association of churches. Today the movement includes 
five different congregations across New York City (four in English, 
one in Spanish) and three overseas (Dominican Republic and Colombia). 
A graduate of Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary (M.Div.,) he is 
presently a Doctor of Ministry student at Eastern Baptist Theological 
Seminary, Philadelphia, with a concentration in marriage and family. 
He is also a former staff member of Inter-Varsity Christian Fellowship. 
Pete has authored and co-authored several books including Love: Key 
to Building Healthy Relationships, Introducing Jesus, New Life In 
Christ and Christian Character and Christian Disciplines.

*Rev James C. Woodley is Director of Training at AXA Advisors, 
Inc. in New York, NY*, responsible for the internal training 
of over 80 employees. Mr. Woodley has been with AXA Advisors since 
August of 1999, prior to that he was with Nathan & Lewis Securities, 
Inc. for 16 years, where he held several managerial positions.

Mr. Woodley is an ordained Baptist minister, is 
a member of the Goodwill Baptist Church, Bronx, NY, where he serves 
as the Assistant to the Pastor (Rev. Dr. Booker T. Sears, Jr.) He 
also serves as Director of Youth Ministry, Bible Class Facilitator, 
and a member of the Internship Ministry at Goodwill. Rev. Woodley 
is also serving as an intern at Mount Olive Baptist Church in Hackensack, 
NJ, under the leadership of Senior Pastor Rev. Gregory J. Jackson. 
Rev. Woodley is a graduate of The College of New Rochelle with a 
BA in Liberal Arts, with a concentration in Religious Studies, and 
is currently a student at Drew University Theological Seminary where 
he is studying to complete the Master of Divinity Program. After 
he completes his Master's in December 2004, he plans to continue 
his education by pursuing a Doctorate in Ministry.

He has a great passion for teaching and discussing 
the Word of God, as well as learning more about God. He has served 
as the first President of the John L. Scott Associate Minister's 
Division of the United Missionary Baptist Association, with membership 
of over 100 Bronx and Manhattan churches (Rev. Dr. Nelson C. Dukes, 
Sr. - Moderator). He has also been a member of The Minister's Conference 
of Greater New York City and Vicinity. He also currently serves 
as a member of the Community Board #3, Bronx, NY and a Mentor for 
the Inroads Program at AXA Advisors, LLC (AXA Client Solutions). 
Rev. Woodley has also recently received an acknowledgement from 
the Bronx Borough President's office, Adolfo Carrion, for his involvement 
with youth and internships.


*Vaughn Weimer, CFP, Senior Portfolio 
Manager - Fiduciary Counsel, Inc. * ​
Vaughn has been working in Manhattan since 1977, and in the financial 
services industry since 1984. He has held the titles of Manager, Managing 
Director, Artistic Director and President & CEO in his corporate 
career. He is also a husband and father of three boys. Vaughn joined 
the BOLD Steering Committee in 1990, BOLD's second year of existence.


*Vernon Outlaw , Managing Director, 
Utendahl Group * ​
As Managing Director and head of fixed income for the Utendahl Group, 
the premier African-American owned, full-service financial services 
boutique located in New York City, Mr. Outlaw is a 'fixture' of 
the Wall Street community with 22 years experience--having worked 
with many prestigious firms such as Salomon Brothers and L.F. Rothschild. 
He and his wonderful wife live in New Jersey and have four children, 
ranging in age from seven to eighteen. He is a member of Abundant 
Life Worship Center of Whippany, New Jersey. Vernon received his 
Bachelors of Arts from Columbia University.

*Antonio Rivera, Asst. Commissioner, NYC Department of Housing 
Preservation & Development*, has worked for the City and 
State of New York and for over twenty years, has Poli Sci, Education 
and Social Science degrees from the State University College at Old 
Westbury, is married to Angela and has three sons. In the aftermath 
of the World Trade Center tragedy, through his position as Asst. Commissioner, 
Antonio organized the Clergy Crisis Response Program to certify local 
clergy as professional grief counselors. Mr. Rivera also co-hosted 
two radio talk shows and was elected to two terms as a member of Community 
School Board #44 in East Harlem and 5 terms as District Leader in 
the 68th Assembly District and was a member of Community Board #11 
in East Harlem for 10 years.





*Doug Nielson, - Vice President, Global 
Network Strategy and Solutions * ​
Over 17 years experience in the electronic payments industry, and 
15 years working for American Express in Phoenix, New York and London. 
Currently holds the position of Vice President, Global Network Strategy 
and Solutions in the Global Establishment Services Division of American 
Express. Started career as junior high history and mathematics instructor 
in Washington State and also worked on staff for Young Life, a non-denominational 
outreach to junior and senior high school kids. He has a Masters 
of International Management from Thunderbird, the American Graduate 
School of International Management, with Honors, came to Christ 
through the ministry of Young Life in 1972, has been married for 
6 ½ years and lives in Cranbury, New Jersey. Acting Chair 
of Young Life Adult Committee in Mid-Jersey. Coordinating the Adult 
Education Curriculum at Princeton Christian and Missionary Alliance 
Church


Back to TOP ​


this code used to display in the center of the screen, but all of a sudden it's on the left hand column for some reason. i never touched it before...


----------



## charliekim (Jun 1, 2002)

i'm just trying to move a table to another position by dragging.. that also causes the fatal exception error..


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

This is only one table with one row and one column. Where are you trying to move it? You can't move it if you don't have a place for it even if you try, however you should not be getting those errors. I would run norton and spybot first, then try reinstalling dreamweaver if that doesn't work, however make sure everything is out of your registry before you reinstall.


----------



## charliekim (Jun 1, 2002)

where can i get a trial version of norton and spybot?


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

hi charliekim....

The 

tag is set to 100%.....
so aside from this (in your [TD] tag):

width="596" height="85"


...there is nothing wrong with your table.

Pick which you want to keep (percentage or fixed-width) and delete the other attribute (but definitely delete the
*height*
attribute regardless)

Plus.... I would need to see the code of the whole page to determine where the table fits into the structure of the page.
(if it is no longer centered.... then there is something above it in the code that is moving it).

Also.... you need to understand that tables can't really be moved around (dragged).... since they display in accordance with their place within the structure of the page (top to bottom) as it is written.
You will need to nest tables inside of positioned containers in order to have them be able to move freely within the page (and even then.... you will need to have flexible width attributes).
And in reality.... the table can be replaced with a anyway... although I'm not even gonna go
_there_
!!!  LOL
Can you post the code for the whole page?

Otherwise... all I can guess is that DW is not responding well to having a table dragged within the WYSIWYG window.

Post all the code if you can....
there's just not enough to go by here 
(and I don't think that there is anything wrong with DW. I'd guess that it's probably a problem somewhere within the page's code itself)


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Spybot is free. http://www.safer-networking.org/. You can a free copy of AVG Antivirus if you don't have norton. I hear it is very good but I have never used it. Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## charliekim (Jun 1, 2002)

as you can see the text on the bottom is in the left column but it should be in the middle white empty space.

---------------------------------------------------------------

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

Untitled Document


 














*SOMETHING WILL GO 
IN HERE!*












 










"...enable 
your servants to speak your word with great boldness." -- ACTS 
4:29
  

   






















 















 















  

 









 










  
 


 
Mission Statement&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp  
A Brief History&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp  
BOLD Preaching Team&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp  
Past Speakers
​
  




[B]Mission Statement[/B]


*"Present and Represent Jesus in the Marketplace"* ​


Back to TOP
​
  


[B]A Brief History[/B]

In 
1989, Hal Rich and Walter Moodie created BOLD Ministry. It was based 
on a weekly bible study at Great St. Helens at Bishop's Gate in 
London, England. Rev. Dick Lucas, the rector of Great St. Helens, 
would give weekly half-hour bible studies with followup the next 
morning. Mr. Walter Moodie, who was saved in England and here in 
New York City on assignment with the Royal Bank of Canada, along 
with Hal Rich patterned the mission of BOLD Ministry on this bible 
study in London.

During that first year in 1989, BOLD weekly bible studies were taught 
only at St. Bartholomew's Episcopal Church located at Park Avenue 
and 50th Street.The following year BOLD Downtown was established 
at Trinity Church located at Broadway and Wall Street. BOLD Downtown 
would eventually relocate to St.Paul's Chapel at Broadway and Fulton 
Street. And in 1998, BOLD Stamford in Connecticut was established.

Our current season, which attempts to study an entire book of the 
bible, extends from mid-September through June of each year with 
a recess during the months of July and August.

*BOLD* (*B*usiness 
*O*utreach *L*ord *D*irected) Ministry is a non-profit 
inter-denominational outreach which gives adult consideration to 
the teachings of Jesus Christ. We meet weekly to explore these teachings 
and ask how they are relevant to us today; in our careers, our family 
lives and our relationships.

Our BOLD season 
extends from mid-September through the end of June. We study a book 
of the bible from start to finish during those 10 months. The same 
message is preached in TWO New York City locations and in Stamford, 
CT.


Back to TOP ​

 


[B]Bold
Preaching Team[/B]

We 
are truly blessed and privileged to include the following pastors 
as part of our 2001-2002 Preaching Team:


 
*Rev. Tim Keller*
Redeemer Presbyterian Church
271 Madison Avenue
New York, NY 10016
(212) 808-4460

 *Rev. 
Bill Tully*
St. Bartholomew's Episcopal Church
 109 East 50th Street
New York, NY 10022
(212) 378-0200

 
*Rev. Michel Faulkner*
Central Baptist Church
166 West 92nd Street
New York, NY 10025
(212) 724-4004

 *Rev. 
Victor Nazario*
Calvary Christian Fellowship
236 West 116 Street, 2nd Floor
New York, NY 10026
(212) 662-1113

 
*Rev. Pete Scazzero*
New Life Fellowship
82-10 Queens Blvd
Elmhurst, NY 11373
(718) 424-0122

 


Back to TOP ​

 

[CENTER][B]List of past speakers[/B][/CENTER] 



*Reverend Stuart Clark, 
Senior Pastor - Manhasset Reformed Church of America [RCA] * ​
Rev. Clark is currently completing 
his first book, "Staying Clean on the Way to the Top" 
featuring interviews with leaders such as Richard DeVos (Amway), 
Truett Cathy (ChickFilA), Dave Moore (24/7 RealMedia), and Vic Bloede 
(Chair, Benton & Bowles). Along with obtaining a Masters of 
Divinity, Rev. Clark's business and ministry career includes starting 
or managing 17 business enterprises, planting a church in Mobile, 
Alabama and finally coming to Manhasset, LI as the Senior Pastor 
of the Manhasset Reformed Church of America. He is a US Army combat 
veteran where he fought in Vietnam receiving two Air Medals, the 
Bronze Star, the Combat Infantry Badge and "a bunch of other 
lettuce that came with the job." He is married 31 years, a 
father and a very proud granddad.


*David J. Moore, Chairman 
and CEO - 24/7 RealMedia* ​
David Moore is a respected leader in the online advertising industry, 
possessing over 20 years' experience in new media property development. 
Mr. Moore has guided 24/7 RealMedia through a global expansion, including 
17 offices in eight countries, and serves as a Board member of the 
Internet Advertising Bureau.


*John Catalano, VP/GSM 
Business Development, Fox Stations* ​
John is also Chairman of the Pelham Civics, head of a Men's Prayer 
Group at St. Catharine's Church, Pelham, NY, and a Eucharistic Minister. 
Mr. Catalano's distinguished career spans approximately three decades 
in the broadcast media industry which includes USA NETWORKS, MTV 
NETWORKS and NBC - STATIONS DIVISION.

*Pamela Gee 
is a Program Director for the AXA Foundation*, the philanthropic 
arm of AXA Financial, a worldwide leader in financial protection 
and wealth management. In that capacity, Ms. Gee manages several 
program areas under AXA Achievement - AXA's initiative to provide 
youth with the advice and access necessary to succeed in college 
and beyond. Prior to her work at AXA, Pamela founded The Gee Group 
(TGG), a public relations firm specializing in community outreach 
and economic development in the ethnic and mainstream markets. As 
Managing Director, Ms. Gee provided marketing, media relations and 
strategic planning expertise to a diverse clientele. From 1994-1997, 
Ms. Gee served as Vice President for the Asian American Business 
Development Center, a community development agency that provides 
business consulting and technical assistance to Asian business owners 
in the areas of capital financing, marketing, management and minority-certification. 
Prior to that, Ms. Gee began her career as a pension consultant 
for TIAA-CREF from 1991-1994.

Outside of her professional 
interests, Pamela has dedicated much of her time and resources to 
involvement with socially relevant and community-based organizations. 
Ms. Gee currently serves in leadership positions in her church community, 
social service organizations and youth organizations, including 
her church, New Life Fellowship, where she has organized community 
outreach efforts and developed its public relations and advertising 
profile; Board member at St. Margaret's House, an independent living 
facility for the elderly and disabled; and with Prep for Prep, an 
academic achievement program for gifted minority children who lack 
access to educational opportunities.

Ms. Gee graduated cum laude 
from the University of Pennsylvania in May 1991 with a B.A. in East 
Asian Studies and History. Pamela enjoys international travel and 
gourmet cooking.


*Jose Zeilstra - Vice President, Global Finance, 
J.P. Morgan Chase * ​
As VP, Global Finance, Ms. Zeilstra has been working with leaders 
to implement large-scale change initiatives -presently transforming 
the finance organization to be more global and client-focused. She 
has also held other roles within JP Morgan, including Vice President 
of Quality and Vice President of Global Leadership Development.

Prior to joining J.P. Morgan, 
Jose was a strategy consultant with PricewaterhouseCoopers for ten 
years, working with such organizations as Bank of America, Sony 
Pictures Entertainment, Delta Air Lines, Amoco Canada, NASD, Peoples 
Bank of China, Industrial Bank of Japan, and the Ministry of Finance 
in Indonesia. She has extensive global experience as she lived and 
worked in China, Indonesia, Canada, France, The Netherlands, and 
across the U.S. In 1992, she co-authored a business book on doing 
business in Mexico for business leaders in the public and private 
sector. Recently featured in Fortune Magazine's cover story entitled 
'God and Business', Jose often speaks to business leaders on how 
they can integrate their faith and work - she has lead a [email protected] 
study on Wall Street and is part of several ministries focused on 
finding God in the business and political realms. She holds a B.A. 
in Sociology and a Masters in Business Administration. Jose Zeilstra 
lives in New York City with her husband, David Kidder, and their 
yellow Lab, Bella.


*Herb Schiller, President, Foremost Manufacturing 
Company * ​
Mr. Schiller is the owner and President of a third generation family 
business that manufactures custom fabrication of lighting reflectors 
for the lighting industry in Union, New Jersey. He holds a Bachelor 
of Science in Chemical Engineering and an MBA from Columbia University. 
Herb has been a Young Life Sponsor for 10 years (mentor program for 
high school aged boys), teaches Sunday School and is involved in the 
Pastoral Care ministry at his church. He is a happily married father 
of two beautiful teenage daughters.


*Nicholas De Marco, CEO & Founder, Keystone 
Holdings LLC * ​
Mr. DeMarco's distinguished track record as an executive in the fashion 
industry includes directing Pierre Cardin's USA Operations from 1978-1990. 
In this capacity, Mr. De Marco coordinated over 50 products including 
men, women and children's apparel and accessories. Mr. De Marco is 
credited with increasing sales over 160% and strengthening the Pierre 
Cardin brand. Subsequent to his success at Cardin, he assumed the 
role of President and C.E.O. of Halston, LLC. In 2000 Mr. De Marco 
helped launched Keystone Holdings LLC ,an apparel investing company. 
The firm's first acquisition was Hartstrings, an upper-end children's 
apparel company. Mr. De Marco is actively involved in the community, 
serving on the Board of The Bowery Mission, NYC's most successful 
homeless shelter and rehabilitation facility.

*Anthony DiMaio, Coordinator of BOLD & IPO Ministries*, 
Community Coach, Small Group Leader and Head of Marketplace Ministries 
for New Life Fellowship, Queens, New York, is a former business owner 
of a financial services PR firm that serviced NASDAQ, AMEX and international 
companies for 12 years. He has been a Christian for 24 years and happily 
married to his lovely wife Carol for 12.


*Pastor Pete Scazzero, Senior Pastor of New 
Life Fellowship, Elmhurst, Queens, New York * ​
Pete Scazzero has received widespread recognition for building an 
interracial and international church with currently more than 55 nations 
represented in America's most ethnically diverse neighborhood. In 
1987, Pete and Geri Scazzero founded New Life Fellowship, a flagship 
congregation for an association of churches. Today the movement includes 
five different congregations across New York City (four in English, 
one in Spanish) and three overseas (Dominican Republic and Colombia). 
A graduate of Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary (M.Div.,) he is 
presently a Doctor of Ministry student at Eastern Baptist Theological 
Seminary, Philadelphia, with a concentration in marriage and family. 
He is also a former staff member of Inter-Varsity Christian Fellowship. 
Pete has authored and co-authored several books including Love: Key 
to Building Healthy Relationships, Introducing Jesus, New Life In 
Christ and Christian Character and Christian Disciplines.

*Rev James C. Woodley is Director of Training at AXA Advisors, 
Inc. in New York, NY*, responsible for the internal training 
of over 80 employees. Mr. Woodley has been with AXA Advisors since 
August of 1999, prior to that he was with Nathan & Lewis Securities, 
Inc. for 16 years, where he held several managerial positions.

Mr. Woodley is an ordained Baptist minister, is 
a member of the Goodwill Baptist Church, Bronx, NY, where he serves 
as the Assistant to the Pastor (Rev. Dr. Booker T. Sears, Jr.) He 
also serves as Director of Youth Ministry, Bible Class Facilitator, 
and a member of the Internship Ministry at Goodwill. Rev. Woodley 
is also serving as an intern at Mount Olive Baptist Church in Hackensack, 
NJ, under the leadership of Senior Pastor Rev. Gregory J. Jackson. 
Rev. Woodley is a graduate of The College of New Rochelle with a 
BA in Liberal Arts, with a concentration in Religious Studies, and 
is currently a student at Drew University Theological Seminary where 
he is studying to complete the Master of Divinity Program. After 
he completes his Master's in December 2004, he plans to continue 
his education by pursuing a Doctorate in Ministry.

He has a great passion for teaching and discussing 
the Word of God, as well as learning more about God. He has served 
as the first President of the John L. Scott Associate Minister's 
Division of the United Missionary Baptist Association, with membership 
of over 100 Bronx and Manhattan churches (Rev. Dr. Nelson C. Dukes, 
Sr. - Moderator). He has also been a member of The Minister's Conference 
of Greater New York City and Vicinity. He also currently serves 
as a member of the Community Board #3, Bronx, NY and a Mentor for 
the Inroads Program at AXA Advisors, LLC (AXA Client Solutions). 
Rev. Woodley has also recently received an acknowledgement from 
the Bronx Borough President's office, Adolfo Carrion, for his involvement 
with youth and internships.


*Vaughn Weimer, CFP, Senior Portfolio 
Manager - Fiduciary Counsel, Inc. * ​
Vaughn has been working in Manhattan since 1977, and in the financial 
services industry since 1984. He has held the titles of Manager, Managing 
Director, Artistic Director and President & CEO in his corporate 
career. He is also a husband and father of three boys. Vaughn joined 
 the BOLD Steering Committee in 1990, BOLD's second year of existence.


*Vernon Outlaw , Managing Director, 
Utendahl Group * ​
As Managing Director and head of fixed income for the Utendahl Group, 
the premier African-American owned, full-service financial services 
boutique located in New York City, Mr. Outlaw is a 'fixture' of 
the Wall Street community with 22 years experience--having worked 
with many prestigious firms such as Salomon Brothers and L.F. Rothschild. 
He and his wonderful wife live in New Jersey and have four children, 
ranging in age from seven to eighteen. He is a member of Abundant 
Life Worship Center of Whippany, New Jersey. Vernon received his 
Bachelors of Arts from Columbia University.

*Antonio Rivera, Asst. Commissioner, NYC Department of Housing 
Preservation & Development*, has worked for the City and 
State of New York and for over twenty years, has Poli Sci, Education 
and Social Science degrees from the State University College at Old 
Westbury, is married to Angela and has three sons. In the aftermath 
of the World Trade Center tragedy, through his position as Asst. Commissioner, 
Antonio organized the Clergy Crisis Response Program to certify local 
clergy as professional grief counselors. Mr. Rivera also co-hosted 
two radio talk shows and was elected to two terms as a member of Community 
School Board #44 in East Harlem and 5 terms as District Leader in 
the 68th Assembly District and was a member of Community Board #11 
in East Harlem for 10 years.





*Doug Nielson, - Vice President, Global 
Network Strategy and Solutions * ​
Over 17 years experience in the electronic payments industry, and 
15 years working for American Express in Phoenix, New York and London. 
Currently holds the position of Vice President, Global Network Strategy 
and Solutions in the Global Establishment Services Division of American 
Express. Started career as junior high history and mathematics instructor 
in Washington State and also worked on staff for Young Life, a non-denominational 
outreach to junior and senior high school kids. He has a Masters 
of International Management from Thunderbird, the American Graduate 
School of International Management, with Honors, came to Christ 
through the ministry of Young Life in 1972, has been married for 
6 ½ years and lives in Cranbury, New Jersey. Acting Chair 
of Young Life Adult Committee in Mid-Jersey. Coordinating the Adult 
Education Curriculum at Princeton Christian and Missionary Alliance 
Church


Back to TOP ​

  









 



[/TD]
[/CENTER]


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

I had a feeling that this was part of a bunch of nested tables (that's why DW was objecting 
so much when you attempted to move stuff  )

I found some problems already...
but it will take some time to make sure that I have the nested-table structure figured-out
before I can fix it for you.

I'll try to do it later today (or after dinner... if I get the chance).

It's fixable... although painful.....
and that is why nested tables are such a pain in the @ss 

I'll bail you out this time....
but no more nested-table fixes for you after this one 

stay tuned


----------



## charliekim (Jun 1, 2002)

but is that the cause of the fatal exception error that i get. somehow i have a feeling that it's a deeper issue than nested tables.. but then again we would have to wait and see, right..

thanks for all your help people.


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> but is that the cause of the fatal exception error that i get


 If I can see that your nested-table structure is wrong....
DW can see it also.

I am going to fix it manually.
You are asking DW to do it via WYSIWYG.... and since it is already messed-up...... any attempt 
to move stuff around even more.... is causing DW to blow it's mind!!! 

No fear charliekim......
this is a code issue.....
not a DW issue.

till later


----------



## charliekim (Jun 1, 2002)

Eventhough i walk through the valley of the shadow of death, i will fear no evil..

thanks for checking out my code. can you tell me exactly what was fixed so that i may also learn from it.

thanks...


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by charliekim:_
> *can you tell me exactly what was fixed so that i may also learn from it.*


 absolutely 

but it looks like I won't be able to do anything with it until sometime after 7pm....
so don't hold your breath until then, ok  LOL

but I'll document all of the lines that I change so that you can see what was causing the errors.

ciao for now


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

I don't believe the error code is cause by nested tables. I just copied all of your code into dreamweaver MX and resized and moved stuff around and I didn't get any errors at all. Are you experiencing any problems with other applications? Does Dreamweaver shut down after you get the fatal error? What is the error exactly?


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

It's interesting that Lola was not able to duplicate the crash that you experienced, charliekim.
(does that mean that you were able to move the tables around in WYSIWYG mode, Lola???)

I myself did not even attempt to WYSIWYG your code in any way (I have to admit that I'm lost when it comes to that mode  )....
but regardless....
I will attempt to clean-up your code (cuz it's wrong even if it is not the cause of your crashes).

In the meantime...
maybe you should try some smaller-scale experiments with "dragging" in WYSIWYG mode.... and see if you get the same errors 
(and.......... maybe learn to hand-code a bit  ....... just teasin' ya.... or am I???   )

I'm gonna start on your code now.
(but once Sox/Yanks start.... my sweetie gets my full attention  )

back in a bit......


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

oh boy.... charliekim 

there are at least 19 tables on that page (and I still haven't figured-out if the initial table has a consistent 4 columns or not.... it appears that some rows... or at least 1 of them... may have only 3???)

this is gonna take more time than I have right now.
So lets see.....
my boyfriend has a playoff baseball game, a glass of wine, and an arm to tuck me under  ... 
versus your 19+ tables 
(which way would you lean  ..... just teasin'.... but not really  )

sorry, charliekim......
I don't have enough time right now (but maybe in the morning while I drink my coffee  )

just for the record....
this is not a broken promise (just a delayed one  )

catch ya in the morning


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

@khaki

There is a nested table in there that doesn't have any cells.

Looks like




Look for "list of past speakers"

There is also an extra [/TD]

Look for this




 
Mission Statement&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp  
A Brief History&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp  
BOLD Preaching Team&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp  
Past Speakers
​
*[/TD]*
There are some other things too. Just use html kit to run it through html-tidy and look at the errors and the things that html-tidy fixed.

Dreamweaver is horrible. That code is so bloated.

I manually checked the tables and came up with the same errors as html kit, besides the

,which are really suppose to have non-breaking spaces, but anyways.

That same layout could be setup with just 1 table, but that should help.


----------



## charliekim (Jun 1, 2002)

Dreamweaver has experienced a fatal exception. Dreamweaver will now terminate. 

this is the error message. 

i only get it with this page..


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by charliekim:_
> *Dreamweaver has experienced a fatal exception. Dreamweaver will now terminate.
> 
> this is the error message.
> ...


 well.....
as Shadow and I have already pointed-out...... your page is loaded with structural problems (I have already encountered a fatal exception of my own... in my head..... which requires re-boot and a fresh cup of coffee in the morning  LOL)

but seriously..... nested tables are a pain.....
and they require careful editing (which is beyond the abilities of most WYSIWYG'ers).

I'll look at it again in the morning.....
but if it gets too hairy.... I may suggest that you start again from scratch (which is often a lot easier than de-bugging..... believe me  )

okay......
back to the b/f and the ballgame


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by charliekim:_
> *Dreamweaver has experienced a fatal exception. Dreamweaver will now terminate.
> 
> this is the error message.
> ...


Are you saying that you only get this error when you are working on that particular page? That error is a common one and usually indicates a problem with a missing program file....or a conflict with a program running in the background. Try rebooting in safe mode and start dreamweaver that way.

I also must agree with Khaki, it might be easier to just start over again. Did you do this page in Dreamweaver alone or did you add some code from an outside source ie Fireworks? It may be that the menu is conflicting with your other code.


----------



## lora_3677 (Aug 4, 2003)

K: not sure where you are at on this project girl.. but if you don't have time, i do. and i have already gotten rid of about 5 nested tables. 
DreamWeaver is my hangout. I LOVE DW!!! It rocks!! the problem is not DW, it's the code. The problem is the page has so much stuff going on that it's getting overloaded.. been there, done that.

Also, I think I'm going to post a simple CSS that will do everything you have on your page and clean up everything. Not sure if you know much about CSS, but it is awesome and makes the page cleaner, load faster, and much easier to manipulate.

(K, listen to that comment .... I sound like I've been doing CSS for YEARS!! ha ha. I have figured out the whole positioning thing with it though. My site is now total css. I have about 16-20 pages and only ONE table on ONE page... and it's for tabular data!!!!!!)


----------



## lora_3677 (Aug 4, 2003)

oh yeah... and it's fixable... may take me an hour or so... but it's fixable... i've done worse. hee hee.


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

hi LO !!! 

my boss has me re-writing someone else's crappy vba procedure.... so I have not really done much of anything with charliekim's code (other than print it out and highlight some tables).

so.... if you have the time (and I _KNOW_ that you have the skills  ).... then go for it 

I certainly know that 19 tables is overkill.....
so trimming that down will solve a bunch of problems on that page.

CSS is the ultimate solution..... but keep in mind that charliekim needs to be able to edit it..... and I beleive that the method of choice is WYSIWYG (and CSS is not very WYSIWYG friendly).

Do your thing girl 
I can't wait to see it (charliekim too, I'm sure  )



(this is kinda like the old days in the other forum, LO. Tag-team code editing  Who is cooler than us? NO ONE !!!  lol)


----------



## lora_3677 (Aug 4, 2003)

i miss the good ol' days... except one diff with us and THEM... we will actually help you out even if you have those horrible tables in your code. LOL!!!

Not doing any CSS, but i have eliminated like 10 tables now... about 1/3 way down the page... so far, it's stable and looking cleaner.
charliekim... we are on our way, friend!!!!


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lora_3677:_
> *(K, listen to that comment .... I sound like I've been doing CSS for YEARS!! ha ha. I have figured out the whole positioning thing with it though. My site is now total css. I have about 16-20 pages and only ONE table on ONE page... and it's for tabular data!!!!!!) *


 You so smart 

I gotta come clean....................... 
I'm still cheatin' with tables  
LOL

(I'll check-out your site later when I get a chance, ya big show-off  )


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Well...I should have got here sooner, looks like Lo has it under control.

Good work ladies


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lora_3677:_
> *i miss the good ol' days... except one diff with us and THEM... we will actually help you out even if you have those horrible tables in your code. LOL!!!
> *


 That's cuz we are sweethearts 

Your in good hands with this one, charliekim!!! 

(thanks for bailing me out on this one LO..... I really don't have the necessary time this morning to fullfill the promise that I made to charliekim. I feel much better now. Thanks sweetie  )


----------



## lora_3677 (Aug 4, 2003)

not a prob. you know i'm just like you!! anytime it comes to helping somone in need and fixing something to see it work.. I'M IN!!!!

(plus... i probably owe that to society for all the help i've requested over the years... LOL!!!!  You're a sweetie too, K!!!)


----------



## lora_3677 (Aug 4, 2003)

Gib: you missed out... this is some good stuff here!!!! But, yeah.. got it covered.


----------



## lora_3677 (Aug 4, 2003)

OK... so it's down to 2 tables... 3 columns... and it is leaner... i did not go through the whole code to indent... but i started indenting everything i was working on... i would suggest that you go thru and indent the code when you try working with it.. makes it easier to follow... looks more like an outline then and it's easier to see where tags open and close... i think i took out like 20 tables... not sure... but a lot..... as far as what all i did... i would suggest you print out a copy of your old code and compare it to this one... because i took out a lot of unecessary tags....

if you need any more help, let me know....

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

Untitled Document


 










*SOMETHING WILL GO IN HERE!*










 









"...enable 
your servants to speak your word with great boldness." -- ACTS 4:29
  
 
 






















 















 
















 
 


















 
 Mission Statement&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp 
A Brief History&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp 
BOLD Preaching Team&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp 
Past Speakers 
 

[B]Mission Statement[/B]

*"Present and Represent Jesus in the Marketplace"*

Back to TOP

 

[B]A Brief History[/B]

In 
1989, Hal Rich and Walter Moodie created BOLD Ministry. It was based 
on a weekly bible study at Great St. Helens at Bishop's Gate in 
London, England. Rev. Dick Lucas, the rector of Great St. Helens, 
would give weekly half-hour bible studies with followup the next 
morning. Mr. Walter Moodie, who was saved in England and here in 
New York City on assignment with the Royal Bank of Canada, along 
with Hal Rich patterned the mission of BOLD Ministry on this bible 
study in London.

During that first year in 1989, BOLD weekly bible studies were taught 
only at St. Bartholomew's Episcopal Church located at Park Avenue 
and 50th Street.The following year BOLD Downtown was established 
at Trinity Church located at Broadway and Wall Street. BOLD Downtown 
would eventually relocate to St.Paul's Chapel at Broadway and Fulton 
Street. And in 1998, BOLD Stamford in Connecticut was established.

Our current season, which attempts to study an entire book of the 
bible, extends from mid-September through June of each year with 
a recess during the months of July and August.

*BOLD* (*B*usiness 
*O*utreach *L*ord *D*irected) Ministry is a non-profit 
inter-denominational outreach which gives adult consideration to 
the teachings of Jesus Christ. We meet weekly to explore these teachings 
and ask how they are relevant to us today; in our careers, our family 
lives and our relationships.

Our BOLD season 
extends from mid-September through the end of June. We study a book 
of the bible from start to finish during those 10 months. The same 
message is preached in TWO New York City locations and in Stamford, 
CT.

Back to TOP

 

[B]Bold
Preaching Team[/B]

We 
are truly blessed and privileged to include the following pastors 
as part of our 2001-2002 Preaching Team:


 
*Rev. Tim Keller*
Redeemer Presbyterian Church
271 Madison Avenue
New York, NY 10016
(212) 808-4460

 
*Rev. Bill Tully*
St. Bartholomew's Episcopal Church
109 East 50th Street
New York, NY 10022
(212) 378-0200

 
*Rev. Michel Faulkner*
Central Baptist Church
166 West 92nd Street
New York, NY 10025
(212) 724-4004

 
*Rev. Victor Nazario*
Calvary Christian Fellowship
236 West 116 Street, 2nd Floor
New York, NY 10026
(212) 662-1113

 
*Rev. Pete Scazzero*
New Life Fellowship
82-10 Queens Blvd
Elmhurst, NY 11373
(718) 424-0122

 

Back to TOP

 

[CENTER][B]List of past speakers[/B][/CENTER]

 

*Reverend Stuart Clark, 
Senior Pastor - Manhasset Reformed Church of America [RCA] * ​
Rev. Clark is currently completing 
his first book, "Staying Clean on the Way to the Top" 
featuring interviews with leaders such as Richard DeVos (Amway), 
Truett Cathy (ChickFilA), Dave Moore (24/7 RealMedia), and Vic Bloede 
(Chair, Benton & Bowles). Along with obtaining a Masters of 
Divinity, Rev. Clark's business and ministry career includes starting 
or managing 17 business enterprises, planting a church in Mobile, 
Alabama and finally coming to Manhasset, LI as the Senior Pastor 
of the Manhasset Reformed Church of America. He is a US Army combat 
veteran where he fought in Vietnam receiving two Air Medals, the 
Bronze Star, the Combat Infantry Badge and "a bunch of other 
lettuce that came with the job." He is married 31 years, a 
father and a very proud granddad.


*David J. Moore, Chairman 
and CEO - 24/7 RealMedia* ​
David Moore is a respected leader in the online advertising industry, 
possessing over 20 years' experience in new media property development. 
Mr. Moore has guided 24/7 RealMedia through a global expansion, including 
17 offices in eight countries, and serves as a Board member of the 
Internet Advertising Bureau.


*John Catalano, VP/GSM 
Business Development, Fox Stations* ​
John is also Chairman of the Pelham Civics, head of a Men's Prayer 
Group at St. Catharine's Church, Pelham, NY, and a Eucharistic Minister. 
Mr. Catalano's distinguished career spans approximately three decades 
in the broadcast media industry which includes USA NETWORKS, MTV 
NETWORKS and NBC - STATIONS DIVISION.

*Pamela Gee 
is a Program Director for the AXA Foundation*, the philanthropic 
arm of AXA Financial, a worldwide leader in financial protection 
and wealth management. In that capacity, Ms. Gee manages several 
program areas under AXA Achievement - AXA's initiative to provide 
youth with the advice and access necessary to succeed in college 
and beyond. Prior to her work at AXA, Pamela founded The Gee Group 
(TGG), a public relations firm specializing in community outreach 
and economic development in the ethnic and mainstream markets. As 
Managing Director, Ms. Gee provided marketing, media relations and 
strategic planning expertise to a diverse clientele. From 1994-1997, 
Ms. Gee served as Vice President for the Asian American Business 
Development Center, a community development agency that provides 
business consulting and technical assistance to Asian business owners 
in the areas of capital financing, marketing, management and minority-certification. 
Prior to that, Ms. Gee began her career as a pension consultant 
for TIAA-CREF from 1991-1994.

Outside of her professional 
interests, Pamela has dedicated much of her time and resources to 
involvement with socially relevant and community-based organizations. 
Ms. Gee currently serves in leadership positions in her church community, 
social service organizations and youth organizations, including 
her church, New Life Fellowship, where she has organized community 
outreach efforts and developed its public relations and advertising 
profile; Board member at St. Margaret's House, an independent living 
facility for the elderly and disabled; and with Prep for Prep, an 
academic achievement program for gifted minority children who lack 
access to educational opportunities.

Ms. Gee graduated cum laude 
from the University of Pennsylvania in May 1991 with a B.A. in East 
Asian Studies and History. Pamela enjoys international travel and 
gourmet cooking.


*Jose Zeilstra - Vice President, Global Finance, 
J.P. Morgan Chase * ​
As VP, Global Finance, Ms. Zeilstra has been working with leaders 
to implement large-scale change initiatives -presently transforming 
the finance organization to be more global and client-focused. She 
has also held other roles within JP Morgan, including Vice President 
of Quality and Vice President of Global Leadership Development.

Prior to joining J.P. Morgan, 
Jose was a strategy consultant with PricewaterhouseCoopers for ten 
years, working with such organizations as Bank of America, Sony 
Pictures Entertainment, Delta Air Lines, Amoco Canada, NASD, Peoples 
Bank of China, Industrial Bank of Japan, and the Ministry of Finance 
in Indonesia. She has extensive global experience as she lived and 
worked in China, Indonesia, Canada, France, The Netherlands, and 
across the U.S. In 1992, she co-authored a business book on doing 
business in Mexico for business leaders in the public and private 
sector. Recently featured in Fortune Magazine's cover story entitled 
'God and Business', Jose often speaks to business leaders on how 
they can integrate their faith and work - she has lead a [email protected] 
study on Wall Street and is part of several ministries focused on 
finding God in the business and political realms. She holds a B.A. 
in Sociology and a Masters in Business Administration. Jose Zeilstra 
lives in New York City with her husband, David Kidder, and their 
yellow Lab, Bella.


*Herb Schiller, President, Foremost Manufacturing 
Company * ​
Mr. Schiller is the owner and President of a third generation family 
business that manufactures custom fabrication of lighting reflectors 
for the lighting industry in Union, New Jersey. He holds a Bachelor 
of Science in Chemical Engineering and an MBA from Columbia University. 
Herb has been a Young Life Sponsor for 10 years (mentor program for 
high school aged boys), teaches Sunday School and is involved in the 
Pastoral Care ministry at his church. He is a happily married father 
of two beautiful teenage daughters.


*Nicholas De Marco, CEO & Founder, Keystone 
Holdings LLC * ​
Mr. DeMarco's distinguished track record as an executive in the fashion 
industry includes directing Pierre Cardin's USA Operations from 1978-1990. 
In this capacity, Mr. De Marco coordinated over 50 products including 
men, women and children's apparel and accessories. Mr. De Marco is 
credited with increasing sales over 160% and strengthening the Pierre 
Cardin brand. Subsequent to his success at Cardin, he assumed the 
role of President and C.E.O. of Halston, LLC. In 2000 Mr. De Marco 
helped launched Keystone Holdings LLC ,an apparel investing company. 
The firm's first acquisition was Hartstrings, an upper-end children's 
apparel company. Mr. De Marco is actively involved in the community, 
serving on the Board of The Bowery Mission, NYC's most successful 
homeless shelter and rehabilitation facility.

*Anthony DiMaio, Coordinator of BOLD & IPO Ministries*, 
Community Coach, Small Group Leader and Head of Marketplace Ministries 
for New Life Fellowship, Queens, New York, is a former business owner 
of a financial services PR firm that serviced NASDAQ, AMEX and international 
companies for 12 years. He has been a Christian for 24 years and happily 
married to his lovely wife Carol for 12.


*Pastor Pete Scazzero, Senior Pastor of New 
Life Fellowship, Elmhurst, Queens, New York * ​
Pete Scazzero has received widespread recognition for building an 
interracial and international church with currently more than 55 nations 
represented in America's most ethnically diverse neighborhood. In 
1987, Pete and Geri Scazzero founded New Life Fellowship, a flagship 
congregation for an association of churches. Today the movement includes 
five different congregations across New York City (four in English, 
one in Spanish) and three overseas (Dominican Republic and Colombia). 
A graduate of Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary (M.Div.,) he is 
presently a Doctor of Ministry student at Eastern Baptist Theological 
Seminary, Philadelphia, with a concentration in marriage and family. 
He is also a former staff member of Inter-Varsity Christian Fellowship. 
Pete has authored and co-authored several books including Love: Key 
to Building Healthy Relationships, Introducing Jesus, New Life In 
Christ and Christian Character and Christian Disciplines.

*Rev James C. Woodley is Director of Training at AXA Advisors, 
Inc. in New York, NY*, responsible for the internal training 
of over 80 employees. Mr. Woodley has been with AXA Advisors since 
August of 1999, prior to that he was with Nathan & Lewis Securities, 
Inc. for 16 years, where he held several managerial positions.

Mr. Woodley is an ordained Baptist minister, is 
a member of the Goodwill Baptist Church, Bronx, NY, where he serves 
as the Assistant to the Pastor (Rev. Dr. Booker T. Sears, Jr.) He 
also serves as Director of Youth Ministry, Bible Class Facilitator, 
and a member of the Internship Ministry at Goodwill. Rev. Woodley 
is also serving as an intern at Mount Olive Baptist Church in Hackensack, 
NJ, under the leadership of Senior Pastor Rev. Gregory J. Jackson. 
Rev. Woodley is a graduate of The College of New Rochelle with a 
BA in Liberal Arts, with a concentration in Religious Studies, and 
is currently a student at Drew University Theological Seminary where 
he is studying to complete the Master of Divinity Program. After 
he completes his Master's in December 2004, he plans to continue 
his education by pursuing a Doctorate in Ministry.

He has a great passion for teaching and discussing 
the Word of God, as well as learning more about God. He has served 
as the first President of the John L. Scott Associate Minister's 
Division of the United Missionary Baptist Association, with membership 
of over 100 Bronx and Manhattan churches (Rev. Dr. Nelson C. Dukes, 
Sr. - Moderator). He has also been a member of The Minister's Conference 
of Greater New York City and Vicinity. He also currently serves 
as a member of the Community Board #3, Bronx, NY and a Mentor for 
the Inroads Program at AXA Advisors, LLC (AXA Client Solutions). 
Rev. Woodley has also recently received an acknowledgement from 
the Bronx Borough President's office, Adolfo Carrion, for his involvement 
with youth and internships.


*Vaughn Weimer, CFP, Senior Portfolio 
Manager - Fiduciary Counsel, Inc. * ​
Vaughn has been working in Manhattan since 1977, and in the financial 
services industry since 1984. He has held the titles of Manager, Managing 
Director, Artistic Director and President & CEO in his corporate 
career. He is also a husband and father of three boys. Vaughn joined 
the BOLD Steering Committee in 1990, BOLD's second year of existence.


*Vernon Outlaw , Managing Director, 
Utendahl Group * ​
As Managing Director and head of fixed income for the Utendahl Group, 
the premier African-American owned, full-service financial services 
boutique located in New York City, Mr. Outlaw is a 'fixture' of 
the Wall Street community with 22 years experience--having worked 
with many prestigious firms such as Salomon Brothers and L.F. Rothschild. 
He and his wonderful wife live in New Jersey and have four children, 
ranging in age from seven to eighteen. He is a member of Abundant 
Life Worship Center of Whippany, New Jersey. Vernon received his 
Bachelors of Arts from Columbia University.

*Antonio Rivera, Asst. Commissioner, NYC Department of Housing 
Preservation & Development*, has worked for the City and 
State of New York and for over twenty years, has Poli Sci, Education 
and Social Science degrees from the State University College at Old 
Westbury, is married to Angela and has three sons. In the aftermath 
of the World Trade Center tragedy, through his position as Asst. Commissioner, 
Antonio organized the Clergy Crisis Response Program to certify local 
clergy as professional grief counselors. Mr. Rivera also co-hosted 
two radio talk shows and was elected to two terms as a member of Community 
School Board #44 in East Harlem and 5 terms as District Leader in 
the 68th Assembly District and was a member of Community Board #11 
in East Harlem for 10 years.


*Doug Nielson, - Vice President, Global 
Network Strategy and Solutions * ​
Over 17 years experience in the electronic payments industry, and 
15 years working for American Express in Phoenix, New York and London. 
Currently holds the position of Vice President, Global Network Strategy 
and Solutions in the Global Establishment Services Division of American 
Express. Started career as junior high history and mathematics instructor 
in Washington State and also worked on staff for Young Life, a non-denominational 
outreach to junior and senior high school kids. He has a Masters 
of International Management from Thunderbird, the American Graduate 
School of International Management, with Honors, came to Christ 
through the ministry of Young Life in 1972, has been married for 
6 ½ years and lives in Cranbury, New Jersey. Acting Chair 
of Young Life Adult Committee in Mid-Jersey. Coordinating the Adult 
Education Curriculum at Princeton Christian and Missionary Alliance 
Church


Back to TOP ​
  








 
[TD]


----------

